# Reports to Mod.



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2003)

We have been somewhat negligent recently with respect to acknowledging reports sent in by our users. With as many mods. as we now have it's sometimes unclear whether a thank-you has already been sent or not. Please understand that we appreciate and depend on these reports. Every report starts a discussion amongst the mods. and we may take action by sending a PM warning even if no result is visible to you. At the very least we watch those threads closely for potential problems.

Please, continue to use the Report to Mod. feature to alert us to violations of our policies or other unfriendly behaviour. Thanks to everyone for helping to keep MartialTalk friendly!

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## arnisador (Jun 10, 2003)

On an unrelated note, I'm leaving for tomorrow for two weeks (vacation then a work-related conference). Be nice to Kaith!


----------

